# EK Thermosphere



## KUCKFATHA (10. Oktober 2018)

moin ich will mir ein custom loop bauen und hätte eine Frage zur GPU. Habe die Palit 6gb Gtx 1060 Super jet stream. Der ek configurator sagte ein ek thermosphere passt da drauf. Brauche ich solche heatsinks? und kann da viel schiefgehen? will die GPU nicht schrotten. Leider gibt es kein full cover für das modell oder wird sowas bald vllt kommen?


----------



## claster17 (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Ek Thermosphere*

Aus welchem Grund möchtest du eine 1060 mit Wasser kühlen? Die Dinger sind so sparsam, dass sie problemlos mit Luftkühlung leise zu bekommen sind.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Anschaffungskosten für einen Fullcover-Block (100-150€) im Verhältnis zur Grafikkarte fernab von Vernunft sind. Zwar gibt es vereinzelt passende Blöcke, allerdings nur, weil bei manchen Herstellern die Platine der 1060 denen der 1070(Ti)/1080 stark ähneln.

Wie sehen denn deine restlichen Pläne bezüglich WaKü aus?


----------



## _Berge_ (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Ek Thermosphere*

Moin, als Fullcover könnte man diesen hier nehmen:

Aliexpress.com :  BYKSKI Volle Abdeckung Wasser Block verwenden fuer Palit GTX1060 Super JetStream 3 gb/GTX 1080 Dual 8 gb (NEB1080015P2D) GPU Kupfer Block RGB von verlaesslichen Computer Kabel und Steckverbinder-Lieferanten auf bykski Pro Store kaufen

Bykski ist jetzt auch nicht so schlecht, muss halt importiert werden


----------



## KUCKFATHA (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Ek Thermosphere*

Ist dann auch für die 1060 6GB da steht nur 3gb. Und sind die wirklich gut will meine GPU nicht schrotten


----------



## claster17 (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Ek Thermosphere*

Deshalb sollst du auch die Platine deiner Grafikkarte mit der im Bild abgleichen. Dann weißt du, ob es passt.


----------



## _Berge_ (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Ek Thermosphere*

Palit GTX1060 6 gb Super JetStream GDDR5 (NE51060S15J9J) 

wird mit aufgefürht, aber wie Claster schon schreibt:

dort wird ein Bild von einem PCB gezeigt, vergleiche dies mit deiner 1060


Zur Qualität kann ich nur sagen, dass es nicht der billigste "China Schrott" ist und was taugt, Bykski baut halt für einige Custom Modelle Fullcover Kühler


----------



## KUCKFATHA (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Ek Thermosphere*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Palit GTX1060 6 gb Super JetStream GDDR5 (NE51060S15J9J)
> 
> wird mit aufgefürht, aber wie Claster schon schreibt:
> 
> ...



Beim PCB Vergleich muss ich auf was besonderes achten? Oder nur ob's nach Augenmaß gleich ist


----------



## _Berge_ (10. Oktober 2018)

Es sollte wenn möglich eins zu eins passen

Ansonsten schreibst die jungs direkt an, steht dort ja auch dabei, schickst ein Bild von deinem PCB und die sagen dann   oder  

Du siehst ja am kühler unteranderem die Auflageflächen, dort sollte es aufjedenfall 100% passen


----------



## KUCKFATHA (11. Oktober 2018)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Es sollte wenn möglich eins zu eins passen
> 
> Ansonsten schreibst die jungs direkt an, steht dort ja auch dabei, schickst ein Bild von deinem PCB und die sagen dann   oder
> 
> Du siehst ja am kühler unteranderem die Auflageflächen, dort sollte es aufjedenfall 100% passen



Du meinst die Jungs von bykski?
Die soll ich kontaktieren?


----------



## _Berge_ (11. Oktober 2018)

steht so auf der Shopseite, die wissen am besten worauf ihr Produkt passt

Wenn jemand weiß worauf der Kühler passt, dann die


----------

